# Icd9 help



## mamacase1 (Jun 28, 2010)

Can someone tell me what icd9 code you were used for gastric stoma site inflammation?


----------



## terkim_98 (Jun 28, 2010)

Can you use a stoma malfunction code?


----------



## lphillips (Jun 29, 2010)

*wrong heading for question*

FYI, you posted your question under the wrong heading. This is for general discussions regarding employment. If you scroll down further when you click on the main forums heading you will see medical coding and it is broken up by categories. This is where you want to post questions regarding coding, you will get more readers and possible responses.


----------

